# 💦Water for Fish🐠 (Island Cleaning Service)



## R3i (Jun 29, 2020)

*Watering*

30 flowers (& weeds) = 5 fish bait

45 flowers (& weeds)  = 10 fishbait

whole island (& weeds, pickup: wood + fruit) = 20 fishbait OR tip 1 gold


_Rules: Make sure you have strong & stable internet connection!_​


----------



## R3i (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

Thats awfully expensive for a job lots a people are willing to do for free as well


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Do you need your flowers watered? If so I can come!


----------



## R3i (Jul 9, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Thats awfully expensive for a job lots a people are willing to do for free as well


U think so?  hmm


----------



## kacchan (Jul 10, 2020)

R3i said:


> U think so?  hmm


i think its fair


----------



## R3i (Jul 10, 2020)

kacchan said:


> i think its fair


Yah, thx for input, updated


----------



## R3i (Jul 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 17, 2020)

kacchan said:


> i think its fair


I think it’s fair too, even a bit too cheap if you ask me. I have a ton of flowers lol.


----------



## R3i (Jul 17, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> I think it’s fair too, even a bit too cheap if you ask me. I have a ton of flowers lol.


need them watered?


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 17, 2020)

R3i said:


> need them watered?


not right now, no! it rained this morning so I’m all good.


----------



## judelu93 (Jul 17, 2020)

I can come over! Help you with the whole island!


----------



## R3i (Jul 23, 2020)

Bump


----------

